# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  ΙΟΣ ΣΕ ANDROIND

## Terikan

Καλημερα. Eχω το lenovo Α7600, στο οποιο εχουν εγκατασταθει 2 εικονιδια hot videos! Εκανα hard reset, επαναφορα εργοστασιακων και δεν λυθηκε το προβλημα. Σβηνονται προσωρινα και μετα παλι εμφανιζονται. Το εχω παρατηρησει ακριβως το ιδιο και σε αλλες androind συσκευες. (huawei-doodge- k.tl)
ξερει κανεις πως μπορω να σβησω αυτουσ τουσ ιους? Με ποιο τροπο...

----------


## kted

Μετα το hard reset, κάνεις πάλι εγκατάσταση των εφαρμογών σου; Αν δεν είσαι root, και η κακόβουλη εφαρμογή δεν έχει "τρυπώσει" στο /system, κάποια από τις εφαρμογές που βάζεις σου το κάνει. 

Στάλθηκε από το Nexus 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Terikan

ΔΕΝ κανω τιποτα. Μετα το ρεσετ αρχικα δεν υπαρχουν και στη συνεχεια εμφανιζονται μονα τους. Εγω δεν κατεβαζω καμια εφαρμογη. Ουτε καν το mail δεν βαζω και αυτα εμφανιζονται.

----------


## kiros

Απλα καποια εφαρμογή είναι εγκατεστημένη στο system και τρέχει συνέχεια. Πρεπει να το κάνεις root και να την απεγκαταστησεις.

----------

picdev (03-03-16)

----------


## kted

Αν δεν είσαι ήδη root, δε μπορεί να μπει τίποτε στο system. Πως μπήκε τότε; Δεν πιστεύω ότι υπήρχε ήδη στο λειτουργικο που ερχεται με το Lenovo.
Δε μας είπες τελικά: είναι root το τηλέφωνο; Εχεις βάλεις ίσως custom ROM;
Οταν λες δεν κατεβάζεις μετά το reset καμία εφαρμογή, μήπως το κινητό το κάνει μόνο του, και εγκαθιστά αυτόματα τις εφαρμογές που είχες πριν;

Στάλθηκε από το Nexus 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matthew

> Αν δεν είσαι ήδη root, δε μπορεί να μπει τίποτε στο system.



Χμ, αυτό είναι σχετικό. Έχουν φτιάξει ιούς για android που το κάνουν αυτό χαλαρά. Πχ όπως ο Ghost Push, που όπως λένε, άπαξ & εγκατασταθεί σε android συσκευή, τη rootάρει αμέσως & καταλαμβάνει τον πλήρη έλεγχο της συσκευής. http://www.komando.com/happening-now...push-virus/all

----------


## Fire Doger

Αν δεν το έχεις ξανακάνει μπορείς να το πας σε έναν τεχνικό να σου ξαναπεράσει το λογισμικό (ή κάποιο νεότερο αν θέλεις) και φεύγουν τα πάντα. Καθαρίζει και την sdcard/χώρο αποθήκευσης.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει μπει στον αποθηκευτικό χώρο στα αρχεία κάποιας εφαρμογής (πχ chrome) και να σου βγάζει shortcut με link. Αν είναι εφαρμογές τότε έχει περάσει στο system.

Τα antivirus μια μλκια και μισή είναι, σε μένα ποτέ δεν βρήκαν τίποτα ακόμα και σε απλούς ιούς.

----------


## leosedf

Επαναφορά πως έκανες? Έσβησες όλες τις μνήμες?

----------


## KOKAR

δοκίμασες αυτό ? http://www.hardreset.info/devices/le...rior-s8-a7600/
η το έκανες μονο μέσα απο τα settings ?

----------


## johnpats

Οτι καλυτερο απο antivirus που εχω δοκιμασει σε android ειναι το cm security με σηματακι μια ασπιδα.

----------


## finos

> Οτι καλυτερο απο antivirus που εχω δοκιμασει σε android ειναι το cm security με σηματακι μια ασπιδα.



to -1γιατι ειχα δει στο pc mag οτι το  cm security ειναι ψευτικο δηλαδυ υπιρχαν καπια .gif αρχεια που δείχνει ότι σαρώνει κι τυχαία εβρισκε καποιους ιους σε τυχαια σημια

----------


## johnpats

> to -1γιατι ειχα δει στο pc mag οτι το  cm security ειναι ψευτικο δηλαδυ υπιρχαν καπια .gif αρχεια που δείχνει ότι σαρώνει κι τυχαία εβρισκε καποιους ιους σε τυχαια σημια



Μην πιστευεις οτι διαβαζεις στα περιοδικα....

----------


## electron

Σχετικά με το cm security θα έλεγα ότι πλέον δεν είναι και τόσο αποτελεσματικό. Το είχα παλιότερα αλλά το αντικατέστησα με το δωρεάν Dr Web light, το οποίο μου βρήκε adware που πολλά άλλα γνωστά και μη, δεν έβρισκαν τίποτα.

----------

johnpats (03-03-16)

----------


## nestoras

Μου αρέσει το θέμα!  :Smile: 
Θυμάμαι παλιότερα που λέγαμε όλοι ότι στο Linux δε μπορείς να κολλήσεις ιους και τέτοια πραγμάτα. Υπήρχαν τότε κάποιοι που έλεγαν ότι απλά επειδή είναι ελάχιστοι αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν Linux δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να φτιάξεις ιούς γι'αυτά τα συστήματα.
Από τότε που γέμισε η αγορά με android βλέπω ότι πλέον έχει νόημα να φτιάχνουν ιους και για Linux!

Όσον αφορά στο θέμα μας, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να επιστρέψει ο αρχικός νηματοθέτης και να απαντήσει στα ερωτήματα που θέσατε πρώτα!

----------


## picdev

Αν έχει γραφτεί με δικαιώματα ροοτ θέλει ξανά πέρασμα η rom. Το έχεις ρουταρει ? Γιατί χωρίς ροοτ δεν γίνεται . εκτός αν κάποια εφαρμογή στα εγκαταστησε

----------


## johnpats

> Μου αρέσει το θέμα! 
> Θυμάμαι παλιότερα που λέγαμε όλοι ότι στο Linux δε μπορείς να κολλήσεις ιους και τέτοια πραγμάτα. Υπήρχαν τότε κάποιοι που έλεγαν ότι απλά επειδή είναι ελάχιστοι αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν Linux δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να φτιάξεις ιούς γι'αυτά τα συστήματα.
> Από τότε που γέμισε η αγορά με android βλέπω ότι πλέον έχει νόημα να φτιάχνουν ιους και για Linux!
> 
> Όσον αφορά στο θέμα μας, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να επιστρέψει ο αρχικός νηματοθέτης και να απαντήσει στα ερωτήματα που θέσατε πρώτα!



Το θεμα ειναι οτι για να εχει εσοδα απο διαφημισεις η google εχει ανοικτο λογισμικο που μπορει εκει πανω να κολλησει το οποιοδηποτε adware....οπως επισης και ο ελεγχος των εφαρμογων απο το play store....μηδενικος εντελως.....

----------


## Fire Doger

Τα linux φαντάζομαι ότι είναι πολύ ποιο προστατευμένα σε σχέση με τα android που η κάθε samsung και lenovo παίρνουν τον κώδικα της google και τον μαγαρίζουν.
Root δεν χρειάζεται, πλέον κυκλοφορούν εφαρμογές που σου ρουτάρουν το κινητό χωρίς pc. Το θέμα είναι πως κάθε μάρκα-μοντέλο έχει τις δικές τις τρύπες στον κώδικα που μπορείς να πάρεις πρόσβαση. Ένας ιός στο samsung στο Nexus μπορεί να μην κάνει τίποτα και το αντίστροφο.

Όσο για τον έλενχο του Play έχω κατεβάσει app που 'πείραζε' το Play, μετά από λίγο καιρό την κατέβασαν, και ήταν και καμουφλαρισμένη :Tongue2: 
Αλλά καλό είναι να μην κατεβάζουμε ότι νάνε.

----------


## nestoras

> Τα linux φαντάζομαι ότι είναι πολύ ποιο προστατευμένα σε σχέση με τα android που η κάθε samsung και lenovo παίρνουν τον κώδικα της google και τον μαγαρίζουν.
> Root δεν χρειάζεται, πλέον κυκλοφορούν εφαρμογές που σου ρουτάρουν το κινητό χωρίς pc. Το θέμα είναι πως κάθε μάρκα-μοντέλο έχει τις δικές τις τρύπες στον κώδικα που μπορείς να πάρεις πρόσβαση. Ένας ιός στο samsung στο Nexus μπορεί να μην κάνει τίποτα και το αντίστροφο.
> 
> Όσο για τον έλενχο του Play έχω κατεβάσει app που 'πείραζε' το Play, μετά από λίγο καιρό την κατέβασαν, και ήταν και καμουφλαρισμένη
> Αλλά καλό είναι να μην κατεβάζουμε ότι νάνε.



Η google πήρε τον βασικό πυρήνα του Linux (νόμιμα αφού είναι open source) και του άλλαξε τα φώτα!  :Smile: 
Από εκεί και πέρα, το android ουσιαστικά είναι ένας emulator για να τρέχουν java εφαρμογές, ο οποίος πατάει πάνω στον σταθερό πυρήνα του linux.
Μετά την πρώτη αλλαγή στα φώτα του linux έρχεται και η δεύτερη αλλαγή στα φώτα της google από τις κατασκευάστριες εταιρείες...

----------

johnpats (09-03-16)

----------


## picdev

Jvm λέγεται και πλέον το έχουν παραδεχτεί .Βέβαια τώρα πάνε στο open jdk

----------

johnpats (09-03-16)

----------


## rep

Δν βγαίνει με hard reset ούτε με αναβάθμιση ota βάλε νέα rom και θα δουλέψει.το έχω συναντήσει δεκάδες φορές.

----------

johnpats (09-03-16)

----------


## Dbnn

Κατι ασχετο αλλα και σχετικο. Δεν υπαρχει τροπος να καταργηθουν ολα τα σκουπιδια της google απο ενα android πλην του play ωστε απλα να επιλεγεις ΕΣΥ τι χρειαζεσαι;

----------


## picdev

Υπάρχει να το κανείς root και με πρόγραμμα να αποκαταστήσει αυτά που δεν σε αφήνει

----------


## navar

και γιατί να σβήσεις τόσο χρήσιμη εφαρμογή ???? Hot Videos !!!!! 
αρχίζω να απογοητέυομαι με τους χρήστες του hlektronika.gr , καθόλου μερακλήδες !!!!!

----------


## Dbnn

> Υπάρχει να το κανείς root και με πρόγραμμα να αποκαταστήσει αυτά που δεν σε αφήνει



Μπορεις να μου πεις ποιο το κανει αυτο;; ειλικρινα μου χει σπασει τα νευρα ολη αυτη η χαβουζα της google στο κινητο!!!!

----------


## rep

Το kingo root είναι ένα από τα καλύτερα που υπάρχει και to root.

----------


## rep

Να αναφέρω ότι με το root σε μια συσκευη μπορείς να κάνεις και άλλα πράγματα εκτός από το να μεταφέρεις εφαρμογές στη κάρτα sd και να σβήνεις αρχεία που δεν χρειάζεστε όπως over clocking αλλαγή ισχυος στο wifi και άλλα κόλπα.

----------


## mikemtb

Τελικά βρέθηκε λύση για τα 2 hot videos?..

via Tapatalk

----------


## Prezonautis

Μετά από έναν χρόνο+ μπορεί να αγόρασε και καινούργιο κινητό  :Biggrin: 
Παρόλα αυτά εάν ενδιαφέρεσαι για παρόμοιο πρόβλημα θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις το κινητό σε Download Mode και να ξανά περάσεις το Εργοστασιακό Firmware από την αρχή. Κάνει wipe τα πάντα. Τουλάχιστον αυτό γίνεται σε Samsung με το Odin3.
Στιν περίπτωσή του Lenovo θέλει το αντίστοιχο δικό του πρόγραμμα.

----------

